# شرح أجزاء المكينة بالصور



## محمد حسن نصر (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ 
************************
*هذا موضوع شامل للتعرف على أجزاء المكينة مع الصور*
*وشرح بسيط عن التوظيب*
*بسم الله نبدأ*​ 
*قبل البدء يجب معرفة أجزاء المحرك و مكوناته*
*




*
*مقدمة المحرك ( قطع طولي للمحرك شفر ذو ثمان اسطوانات ) *
*1- الصمام ( البلف ) *
*2- عيار الزيت *
*3- مجمع الوقود ( الثلاجة )*
*4- أنبوب تعبئة الزيت *
*5- مدخل الهواء *
*6- عصا الصمام ( عصا البلف ) *
*7- كوع ماء *
*8- بكرة سير الهواء *
*9- كتلة الاسطوانات ( السلندر أو البلوك ) *
*10-سير عمود الكامات ( سير التيمن ) *
*11-بكرة عمود المرفق ( الكرنك )*
*12- بكرة علبة زيت المقود ( الدر كسون )*
*13- المولد الكهرب(الدينمو )*
*14- زنبرك الصمام ( ياي البلف )*
*



*
*صوره خلفيه لنفس المحرك *
*15- غطاء المحرك *
*16 -كوع ماء التبريد *
*17- علبة زيت الدر كسون *
*18- مواسير العادم ( الاكزوزت ) *
*19- عمود المرفق ( الكرنك ) *
*20- خزان زيت المحرك ( الكرتيير)*
*21- المكبس ( البستم ) *
*22- أسلاك شمعة الإشعال ( أسلاك البواجي ) *
*23- ترس تدوير عمود المرفق ( الكرنك ) *
*24- عمود الكامات ( التيمن ) *
*25- مجمع الوقود ( الثلاجة ) *
*26- ملف الإشعال ( الكويل)*
*



*
*هذه صوره أخرى للمحرك أربع اسطوانات (EFI) تويوتا *
*صوره أكثر وضوحا *
*1- المكبس ( البستم ) *
*2- ذارع المكبس *
*3- شنابر *
*4- لقم عمود المرفق ( الكرنك شيف ) *
*5- عمود المرفق ( الكرنك شيفت )*
*6- كتلة الاسطوانات ( السلندر )*
*7- غطاء صدر *
*8- سير الدينمو و بكرة *
*9- شداد سير *
*10- دينمو *
*11- سير عمود الكامات و بكره ( عمود كامات و الزيت ) و شداد سير الكامات *
*12- عمود الكامات *
*13- قاعدة سنبرك الصمام ( قاعدة الياي البلوف )*
*14- صمامات *
*15- رأس المحرك *
*16- لقم عمود الكامات ( الكام شفت)*
*17- مجمع الوقود ( الثلاجة ) *
*18- حساس الحرارة *
*19- أنابيب العادم ( القزوزت ) *
*20- مخزن الزيت ( الكارتير )*
*21- لقم عمود الكامات 16 *
*22- أسلاك شمعة الإشعال ( أسلاك البواجي ) *
*23- سنبرك الصمام ( الياي ) *
*24- شمعة الإشعال ( البوجي ) *
*25- غطاء رأس المحرك *
*26- انبوب الوقود *
*27- وجه انبوب العادم ( الكزوزت ) *
*28- وجه رأس المحرك *
*29- مضخة الزيت ( طرنبة الزيت ) *
*30- موزع الشرارة ( الديلكو ) *
*31- بخاخ الوقود ملاحظه *
*تختلف بعض التسميات من بلد إلى أخر و من منطقه إلى أخرى*
*بعد ما تعرفنا على أجزاء المحرك *
*راح نتعرف الأجزاء التي يتم تغيرها في هذه العملية ( التوضيب )*
*1- الشنبر*
*



*
*الأول شنبر الضغط : فائدة أحكام ضغط الوقود داخل غرفة الاحتراق*
*الثاني*
*شنبر الزيت : و مهمته حجب دخول الزيت إلى غرفة الاحتراق *
*الشنبر الزيت مع الوقت يتآكل ويؤدي هذا إلى دخول الزيت إلى غرفة الاحتراق ويحترق الزيت مع والوقود *
*ونتيجة إلى هذا *
*يخرج دخان ازرق و يبداء الزيت المحرك بنقص*
*شنبر الضغط مع والوقت أيضا يتآكل و ينتج عن ذالك انخفاض الضغط داخل غرفة الاحتراق و هذا يؤدي إلى فقدان جزء كبير من قوة المحرك*
*طبعا الشنابر تأتي مقاسات*
*وعلى حسب مقاس خراطه كتلة الاسطوانات ( السلندر أو البلوك ) *
*10 أو 20 أو 30 *
*والبعض منها يصل إلى 50 و 60 *
*في العادة يركب لكل مكبس ثلاث شنابر *
*اثنان للضغط *
*وأخر *
*لمنع دخل الزيت إلى غرفة الاحتراق ( السلندر ) *
*عند المكانكيين يعتبر هذا نصف توضيب*​ 
*عمود الكامات ( عمود التايمنيق )*
*عمود الكامات : هو المسئول عن فتح و غلق الصمامات *
*اذا كان الزيت لا يصل الى عمود الكامات او كان قليل جدا *
*فان العمود الكامات يتآكل نتيجة الاحتكاك القوي*
*ومن ثم يتلف *
*عندها يجب تغيره*​ 
*3- المكبس ( البستم )*
*



*
*هذا البستم مع الوقت يتكون عليه الكربون نتيجة الاحتراق السيئة *
*والسبب يرجع في الغالب إلى ضعف الشرارة الخارجة من البوجي أو التوقيت الغير مناسب *
*لذلك احرص أخي قائد السيارة تغير البواجي كل 30 ألف كم كحد أقصى*
*4- الاسطوانة (السلندر )*
*السلندر : هو الكتلة التي تجمع غرفه الاحتراف و قمصان التبريد و يثبت عليها اغلب أجزاء المحرك*
*في بعض الأحيان يحدث شرخ في جدار الاسطوانة ونتيجة للذالك يدخل ماء التبريد الى غرفة الاحتراق *
*ويحترق مع الوقود وبهذا الحالة يكون لون العادم ابيض*
*5- عمود المرفق ( الكرنك )*
*ملاحظه *
*ارجع إلى الصورة محرك تويوتا رقم 5 *
*عمود الكرنك : هو العمود المسئول عن تحريك المكابس و نقل الحركة إلى ناقل الحرك *
*العمود الكرنك لا يمكن الكشف عليه إلا بالمخرطة *
*مثل سلامته من تآكل و كذالك مقاسه حتى يتم اختيار السبائك المناسبة له *
*وكذالك *
*عدم وجود الميل في العمود *
*السبايك ( الثابت و المتحرك)*
*الثابت / هي التي تركب بين ذراع المكبس و عمود الكرنك *
*المتحركة / هي التي تركب بين السلندر و عمود الكرنك *
*ملاحظه *
*للسباك أيضا مقاسات مثل الشنابر *
*يعني تختلف مقاس السبيكة إذا كان العمود الكرنك ( المرفق ) مخروط أم لا *
*وعلى حسب مقاس الخراطة*
*6- الوجيه:*
*الوجيه يجب تركيب جديدة و أصليه *
*فائدة الوجيه : منع تهريب ( خروج ) من المحرك *
*سوى كان زيت أو ماء أو هواء *
*يجب إن تحرص أن تكون الوجيه أصليه حتى لا يحدث إي تهريب مع الوقت*
*عند البدا بتطبيق المحرك يجب الاهتمام في الأمور التالية*
*نظافة المحرك *
*تنظيف المحرك *
*بماده بترولية ( بنزين أو قاز)*
*تنظيف مجاري الزيت و الماء و القطع ( التروس و غطاء المحرك و السلندر و الكرتير و طرنبة الزيت ....الخ )*
*ملاحظه *
*التنظيف مهم جدا جدا جدا *
*لذالك *
*يجب ان تحرص على التنظيف كل الحرص *
*حتى القطع الصغيرة و المسامير *
*2- استعمال العدة المناسبة *
*مفتاح شد العزم *
*وهو مفتاح مهم جدا أثناء عمليه شد مسامير و صواميل المحرك *
*لأن*
*كل مسامر و صامولة شد معين *
*وخاضه الأجزاء *
*1- عمود المرفق *
*2- رأس المحرك *
*3- ذراع المكبس *
*طبعا من خلال مشاهدتي للورش الموجودة عندنا *
*لا يستعملون مفاتيح شد العزم مع انه مهم جدا .*​ 
منقول​


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (13 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك مساهمة جميلة وفعالة بارك الله فيك


----------



## دسوقي49 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## سلطان86 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ..............


----------



## salt (13 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed 3x (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير على كل ما قدمته لنا من مجهود وهذا ليس غريبآ منك يا بشمهندس محمد فا انت دائما وافر العطاء ...اشكرك بشده


----------



## houssy (14 سبتمبر 2007)

el 7out 3lik ya bech mouhandiss:77:


----------



## حسن سليمان (14 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى محمد جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
واحسن ختامك


----------



## bader_m (14 سبتمبر 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هذا صوري 
تم التعديل عليها 

ووووووووووووووووووووووين الادارة 

المشكلة حتى الصور تم تعديل عليها 


سرقة بوضح النهار


هذا رابط موضوعي 

http://www.mekshat.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30226

وهذه الصور 






ارجوا من الادراة حفظ حقوق الغير 
وعدم السماح بكتابة المواضيع المنقوله لان هذا الشي يسىء لسمعة الموقع 
الذي افتخر اني احد اعضاء 
تحياتي اليكم


----------



## حسن سليمان (14 سبتمبر 2007)

يا اخى طاير بالعجه 
لماذا الظن بالسوء؟؟؟
الاخ محمد كتب فى نهاية موضوعه انه منقول 
فلو انك قرأت الموضوع للنهاية لكانت وضحت لك الامور
وبمأنك وضعته فى منتدى اخر ولم تضعه هنا نقله الاخ محمد لتعم الفائده للجميع 
واعتقد انه لم ينقل موضوعك كله 
فمن الممكن ان تضع ما تبقى منه هنا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bader_m (14 سبتمبر 2007)

> وبمأنك وضعته فى منتدى اخر ولم تضعه هنا نقله الاخ محمد لتعم الفائده للجميع
> واعتقد انه لم ينقل موضوعك كله
> فمن الممكن ان تضع ما تبقى منه هنا وجزاك الله كل خير


 
صدقت و لكن 
هل قول منقول كافية ؟!!
اخي انظر الى التزوير في صوره 
انا لم اقصد السيد محمد حسن بذاته 
محمد فقط شخص نقل الموضوع 
اما صاحب الموضوع فهو مزور 




> فمن الممكن ان تضع ما تبقى منه هنا وجزاك الله كل خير


 
هذا الموضوع قديم يعني قبل سنتين تقريبا 
وانا جالس اعدل فيه حتى يضهر بصوره جديده تكون اكثر تفصيل و وضوح 

تحياتي اللجميع


----------



## الميكانيكا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذا الاموضوع


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (8 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسنات


----------



## new daz (8 أكتوبر 2007)

عاش البطل عاش...


----------

